# Olles Votec M6 Light



## Stefan_1966 (7. Juli 2013)

Moin moin, habe ein recht altes Votec M6 light "rumstehen". Die fiese Gabel (die GS4) und ein völlig platter Dämpfer (X-Fusion, uralt) sowie die nicht mehr standesgemäße Magura Luise machen das Fahren auf dem Bock zum Abenteuer... Aber zum Wegschmeissen ist es einfach zu schade. Jedoch habe ich nicht die Zeit und die Möglichkeit, mich um den Gaul zu kümmern, mein Vater ist noch damit auf dem platten Land gefahren, bekommt aber jetzt mein aktuelles Stumpf da ich mir ein neues Bike zulege. Wenn jemand Interesse an dem Votec hat (es ist mattgrau und der Rahmen ist prima!) würde ich mich freuen, wenn es in gute Hände kommt! Für ca. 100 EUR gebe ich es ab! Steht in Hamburg und Fotos schicke ich gern auf Wunsch zu.
Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Cycomiko (8. Juli 2013)

hallo

besichtung ist möglich oder? hab selbst noch ein M6, und würde mal schauen ob ich deins als ersatzteillager eventuell brauchen könnte

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_1966 (8. Juli 2013)

Moinsen, klar, Besichtigung ist kein ab der nächsten Woche kein Problem, werde am Freitag auch ein paar Pics machen, komme leider vorher nicht dazu.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ohteich (13. August 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

habe gesehen, dass du ein Votec M6 light abzugeben hättest?..Ich hätte eventuell Interesse daran. Ist das noch aktuell?
Steht das Rad in HH und kann man es sich anschauen?..Und weißt du auch vielleicht die Rahmengröße noch?

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Stefan_1966 (13. August 2013)

Moin moin,

das Votec ist noch zu haben, gibt Anfragen aber noch keine festen Entscheidungen... Die Größe ist "M", hat bei meinen 180 cm perfekt gepasst. Wie geschildert muss einiges gemacht werden, aber ist vom Rahmen her bestens in Schuss!

Kannst diese Woche bis auf Mittwoch mal anschauen! Sonst einfach mailen unter [email protected], da können wir dann n Termin machen. Bike steht in HH-Eppendorf in Geschwister-Scholl-Str. 37. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------

